# Any available lodge in Qatar?



## JohnnyMatar (Dec 12, 2012)

I am from Lebanon and living in Qatar now.
Any ideas where can I find a lodge in Doha?


----------



## widows son (Dec 18, 2012)

rgle.org.uk not sure if their regular tho. Haven't found much else.


----------



## polmjonz (Dec 20, 2012)

RGLE is not regular.  That is the branch of masonry I almost joined 5-6 years ago.  There used to be a plethora of information on them.  However over the years that has become obscured.  They were founded by a person who was kicked out of the ugle.  Unfortunate they have some good men who do some good work and I can count a few of my friends as members of that organization.  The regular grand lodge of Virginia has had the same GM for all these years.


----------



## widows son (Dec 20, 2012)

Well these good men should be a part of a regular constituted GL. That's upsetting to hear. Good men, doing good work for an irregular GL.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 20, 2012)

It's interesting; if you read their website, they seem to think they are doing better Work than the rest of us...

JohnnyMatar; hold out until you can be near a recognised Grand Lodge. imho


----------



## ELIJAHWILLY1 (Nov 5, 2018)

polmjonz said:


> RGLE is not regular.  That is the branch of masonry I almost joined 5-6 years ago.  There used to be a plethora of information on them.  However over the years that has become obscured.  They were founded by a person who was kicked out of the ugle.  Unfortunate they have some good men who do some good work and I can count a few of my friends as members of that organization.  The regular grand lodge of Virginia has had the same GM for all these years.


Brother 
greetings!

Sir,

  i am a Kenyan curently working in doha, Qatar i would like to join the oldest brotherhood in the world (freemason)  is there any lodges recognized by US here in Qatar? coz my job is here and i couldn’t go back to the Kenya right now to join there. could you pls. help me what would be the best thing to do.


Best Regards,


----------

